# Does this count for 12 hour rule??



## kashrahman (May 10, 2004)

So I´m really, really close, but not quite there yet!! Sitting at the hotel in Munich, pickup is tomorrow. So far:

1) Laptop died last week; phone/pda died last friday (so all notes, contact info gone)
2) Sun left Indy, survived with only mild nausea to DC
3) Sun evening left for Munich, arrived this am.
4) Rolf picked me up at the airport. I went to the atm to get euros for him, only to realize my debit card is at home.
5) Tried getting a cash advance off credit card at atm, only to realize I don't know my pin (never used it for cash advance before!)
6) Rolf takes me to hotel anyways, says I can pay on the way back.
7) Sheraton Four Pointes (by BMW Welt) extremely helpful!! Check me into room even though it´s not even 9am. let me get cash from them against credit card. they recommend local places and downtown places for lunch, dinner, shopping. (Rolf also sat down with me and made recommendations)
8) Walk to BMW Welt, wander around on my own.
9) Mention that I´m getting a car tomorrow and they give me free ticket for Welt tour.
10) Meet a really nice retired couple from New Jersey on the tour (its just the 3 of us), and no, they do not have BMWs.
11) I think i SEE MY CAR UP THERE, but it turns out to be an M3 in same color combo.
12) Now about to load some pics in the hotel computer, and then get some sleep!!!

Only 13 hours until I walk back to BMW Welt and get the keys . . . . . .

plus, words of advice: dont forget your atm card, and bring an outlet adapter. my camera battery is 1/3 dead, went to store to buy an adapter but mz charger is so big it won´t fit!!

See pics below . . . .

Kash


----------



## kashrahman (May 10, 2004)

Did I mention I don´t like flying? Esp small planes . . .









actually on my way!!









finally in Munich!!!!









drool . . . . . . .


----------



## kashrahman (May 10, 2004)

slowly walking to heaven . . .









inside the double cone









cool cars surrounded by cool architecture . . .









very first stone laid for BMW Welt









this place is just huge!!! Roof weighs 400 tons (i think), but supported by only 13 pillars









feels like one giant room









sample of BMW Security -- armor option for 5 series and X5 (isn´t offered on 7 as well?)


----------



## kashrahman (May 10, 2004)

view from the second floor . . .









maybe I can bring this back with me as a souvenir??









wait, could that be my car????!!!!????!!!









closer inspection suggests it´s an M3 in the same color combo . . .









View as a visitor of the delivery center . . .

































there´s a LOT of glass here . . .










BMW kids center









can I take my engine home? I´ll just bring the car back home in pieces, checked in as excess baggage!!!!









all the STANDARD colors available for all BMWs. The ´BMW Individual´colors are separate . . .









every single piece of glass is a DIFFERENT size/shape!!

















rest comes tomorrow! Only 13 hours to go . . . .


----------



## guppyflyer (Oct 26, 2006)

> Does this count for 12 hour rule??


No, but I love the pics! Looks a bit chilly.......you might have leave the top up eh?

Erik


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

kashrahman said:


> Does this count for 12 hour rule?


Sorry, no. Nice Fotos though!


----------



## LondonBlue (Feb 26, 2004)

Wow wow wow!!!


----------



## soledoc (Feb 5, 2007)

Nice pics. Sorry to hear about your wallet/ ATM disaster. I've been planning my trip for a month and keep reading about things to do and places to see. I'm probably an overplanner so hopefully I won't forget my ATM card (capital one MM so I don't get charged with fees)


----------



## ddtan (Apr 28, 2006)

FWIW, I give you a pass Considering all the lame cell phone 12 hr excuses we've had for photos. Good job!


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

JSpira said:


> Sorry, no. Nice Fotos though!


Wow, I don't see any photos on his post 

How many times we herd this stories about forget camera cable, or my laptop died... :tsk:


----------



## dandanio (Jun 20, 2008)

kashrahman said:


> So I´m really, really close, but not quite there yet!! Sitting at the hotel in Munich, pickup is tomorrow. So far:
> [...]
> 7) Sheraton Four Pointes (by BMW Welt) extremely helpful!! Check me into room even though it´s not even 9am. let me get cash from them against credit card. they recommend local places and downtown places for lunch, dinner, shopping. (Rolf also sat down with me and made recommendations)
> 8) Walk to BMW Welt, wander around on my own.
> [...]


Can you post one-two pics from the hotel? My wife is interested, since we will be staying there in April. Also, do you have any words of wisdom for a future ED'er regarding that hotel? How is it for you? One-two sentences would suffice!


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

dandanio said:


> Can you post one-two pics from the hotel? My wife is interested, since we will be staying there in April. Also, do you have any words of wisdom for a future ED'er regarding that hotel? How is it for you? One-two sentences would suffice!


I´m sure the hotel´s web site has Fotos. Besides, It´s a 4 Pointes - expect nothing and you will not be disappointed.


----------



## Snowball (Nov 4, 2008)

dandanio said:


> Can you post one-two pics from the hotel? My wife is interested, since we will be staying there in April. Also, do you have any words of wisdom for a future ED'er regarding that hotel? How is it for you? One-two sentences would suffice!


I stayed at that hotel last month when I did my ED. I have nothing to complain about it as the rooms are recently renovated, and clean. The lobby is nice, with free internet, and a bar. The breakfast is really good. Plus it is a few minute walk from the Welt.

I think that hotel is great if all you want to do is visit the Welt and pick up the car. Now if you want to experience Munich, I would recommend to find a hotel right in the city.

Also kashrahman, do not forget to comply with the 12 hour rule with more pics, otherwise bad things will happen.... even if you are a few hours late!! I learned the hard way


----------



## kashrahman (May 10, 2004)

sitting in the premiun lougne right now!! signed das buch. i can see a bit of my car from the window!!! so exciting!! briefing starts in 10 minutes . . .


----------



## kashrahman (May 10, 2004)

9 minutes . . .


----------



## Northcar (Sep 21, 2005)

kashrahman said:


> sitting in the premiun lougne right now!! signed das buch. i can see a bit of my car from the window!!! so exciting!! briefing starts in 10 minutes . . .


Thanks for the preview and letting us share in the day before excitement. Seeing that in flight screen sure brought back memories.


----------



## kashrahman (May 10, 2004)

WOW!!!! What an experience!! Saw my car, turning around with the lights shining on it!!! Great experience, nonstop!! off to see the museum cuz its snowing!!! kash


----------



## kashrahman (May 10, 2004)

JSpira said:


> I´m sure the hotel´s web site has Fotos. Besides, It´s a 4 Pointes - expect nothing and you will not be disappointed.


Will post photos this evening. Overall, I have to say I´m very happy with the hotel! sure, the rooms are small and its not 4 or 5 star, but
- service is awesome. staff very friendly and courteous. i asked if i needed dinner reservations at the hotel restaurant (too tired to go out) and instead said just relax in the lobby and continue surfing the internet, we´ll let you know when your table is ready!
- location is wonderful -- subway is 1 block away, BMW Welt is 1.5 blocks away, connected to the hotel are a bunch of local shops, grocery, postoffice, bakeries, etc.
- actually has covered parking

now keep in mind i´m not even going to downtown Munich. it´s snowing and I have less than 24 hours left.

for only 1-2 days, i think its perfect.

kash


----------



## dandanio (Jun 20, 2008)

kashrahman said:


> for only 1-2 days, i think its perfect. kash


That's what I need it for. Thanks both of you for the write-up!  Where are the pics?


----------



## kashrahman (May 10, 2004)

will post todays pics when i get back to the hotel. did the BMW museum -- very nice experience. 3 series plant closed this week, but did that tour last time I was here. I would probably rank them (based on being interesting, educational, fun, etc) is first BMW Welt, then 3 series plant, then the Museum. if you have time, do all 3. if doing just one, do the Welt tour.


----------

